# This a Good Camera?



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

There are million factors to take into consideration when selecting a camera, it can be a bit overwhelming. I will try to name some basics one has to take into account. The camera you linked is a good beginner camera but I think there are better choices sensor wise for the same price. The canon t3i is similarly priced but has a bigger sensor. I also prefer canon lenses and would match these up well.

I'd recommend either buying Canon or Nikon DSLR's. I'm sure people might chime in and beg to differ. Panasonic is better at making professional video cameras IMOP. Canon and Nikon makes nice lenses that are reasonably priced as well. If you buy a canon buy a canon lens, buy a nikon then get nikon lenses etc etc. It's easier to stick with one brand in the beginning, but you can always buy an adapter. 

Sensor size is very important, full frame 35mm sensors being the best and most expensive. The panasonic camera linked has a sensor size of 4/3", it's not the smallest but down there. Look up a sensor size chart it will show you what size 4/3 is in comparison to 35mm. The smaller the sensor the less light into the camera, lower resolution, crop factors etc. Those are the basics. 

Another very important choice is the lens. Most of these cameras come with "kit" lenses. They are beginner lenses, with high range f-stops. Its another measurement of how much light the lens will let into the cameras sensor at different focal lengths. A very good lens will have a low f stop. Since your a beginner you will still take some photos that blow your mind with a kit lens. You will just be restricted in low light. 

Most kit lenses are zoom (there are two types of lens...zooms and fixed), zooms can change focal length. The cameras usually come with zooms because they are more versatile. A good example of quality zoom would be say a 24-70mm that is a f 2.8. Thats a great all around lens for different scenarios and at a 2.8 will let in a lot of light. It's a ideal zone for most portrait and wide scenic shots. It's a low f stop so you can shoot in lower light scenarios and have nice depth of field if wanted. 

So you have those two factors, they both ultimately relate to how much light the camera lets in. If you are outside and it's a bright sunny day a slower lens will work fine. If your inside you will find your photos will be dark unless you bump up your iso. The higher your iso the quality of your photos goes down. 

I would recommend buying just the camera body and then purchasing a quality lens to go with it. If the price is right you can go kit lens too, it will help you learn and then down the line you can buy new lenses. Hope this didn't confuse you, good luck and post what you ended up buying. 

Oh btw, for taking photos of fish it's best to use a macro lens, since depending on the species of fish they are pretty small. With the lens that comes on that camera you can only get so close and still be able to focus the camera. You will be limited to pretty medium framed shots.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Yea, millions of factors....

I got the Nikon D5100, came with two lenses, was a pack from Costco for $550. 
I love this camera, it takes awesome pictures.
Learning to use the manual mode and settings really opens things up for better pictures. 
All my posted pictures from 2012 and on are from this camera. Not the best pic by this camera, but most recent and only one I could find easily.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm a Canonite so from my perspective you should get a Canon 60D instead with a 60mm Macro Lens or if that's too expensive get a T3i with a 50 mm f/1.8 lens and (a) macro filter(s).


----------

